# هل تريد شرح سهل ومبسط عن wimax وتركيب الadsl ؟فلتتفضل بلدخول



## abo el maged (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
​دا اول موضوع ليا وارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم
هقدملكم شرح مبسط عن الwimax
وكمان عن تركيب الadsl 
في ملفات باوربوينت مساحتها صغيره وعلي سيرفر صاروخي


WiMax

ADSL 
​


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ahmadakrout77170 (19 يونيو 2014)

منّ رحَل لنْ يعُود ... ومنْ ضرّكَ سِيضُرهّ شَخص مَا ذاتَ يوُم ... ومِنّ أبكَاك سيجِد مِنْ يُبكِيهَ ، الأرْضَ مُستدِيره لا تَظلِمُوا فتُظلِمُوا


----------



## Abo-Taha (20 يونيو 2014)

[h=1]File Not Found[/h]
File Not Found, may be deleted by user or administrator.


----------



## NEC (24 يونيو 2014)

File Not Found, may be deleted by user or administrator.


----------



## عالم عالم (24 يونيو 2014)

*تســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم والله*


----------



## الشهد (8 يوليو 2014)

الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## niab88 (19 يوليو 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## نوران موجى (6 يناير 2018)

رائع ولكن اين الملفات


----------

